# spiderco police special



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

got this as a edc for when I dress up. I had been using the spiderco citadel for this, but didn't want to get hassled for carrying the auto, now that I don't qualify.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Don't qualify?


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Looks like it's really thin. Could be a good knife indeed! I'm with GT don't know what you don't qualify for lol


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

GTGallop said:


> Don't qualify?


a disabled person in some states it is legal to carry a switch blade.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

disabled person as medic33 stated, and fire/ems or police qualify imo...the ez out blades are as quick or quicker then autos and cheaper. the citadel had set me back 250 bucks and that was apx 5 years back. the police special was 150. the police special is super lite too. opens very smooth and quick. open its 10 inches long.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Spyderco Paramilitary 2 is the best Spyderco design IMHO


----------

